# Stack fans?



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

To increase airflow, would it be possible to stack one 80MM case fan on top of the other and have them flowing in the same direction?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it would do a little bit, but not much. would just be better to get higher RPM fans if your worried. or water cooling


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi agentRed,

I think forcifer gave you the "skinny" on stacked fans. However, i have another suggestion for you. If you want to move more air (and with less noise I must say), then confugure a bracket for a 120mm fan. They move so much more air, provide much more cooling, and are quieter for the CFM flow they move. This was just something I thought of when i saw your request. Have a great evening.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks. I like this fan too http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835221003

I already have a 120MM and I like the way that ^ fan moves air ^.^


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

HI AgentRed,

Here is something you may want to consider. I really like the Antec 3 speed 120mm fans and have two of them (one front, one back) in each of my two personal cases. You can run them either speed that is needed with a little switch that is on a wire. That way, if extra cooling is not needed, you can run them on low or medium speed and that way, they are even quieter. They are very quiet fans in the first place, even at full speed. I run both of them in each case on the slow speed, because they just move so much more air than a blaring 80mm fan. You might want to take a look at the variable speed ones for that convenience.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Heh, thanks for the info, but I could not possibly fit a fan of that size in either the front or back of my case. Not nearly enough room. I like my 1 120mm fan on the side of my case though, it works good, especially to keep my graphics cool. 

Quite frankly...I don't want a quiet computer. I want it to be loud as hell. It's far more intimidating 

There is a 90mm fan by Sunon I think, and it moves 120CMf or whatever the measurement is. That's a LOT of air. 6000 RPM too, I like the way that sounds


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Give it a try and if it works, then you don't have a problem...that is if you can stand the noise which I can't. Have a great day.


----------



## nick.rambo (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah... stacking fans will not increase air flow. It's simple physics. The fan with the Highest RPM will suck the most air. 

Check out this 3100 RPM 7-Color LED beauty --for only $8-- 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=544430&CatId=803


----------

